# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Culturing Fruit Flies and Bean Weevils

## Dave kernow

What is best to culture fruit flies at home, I want to start at home as it's not easy to pick them up where I live, also can you use other beans other than black eye beans to culture bean weevil, many thanks....

----------

